# Setting up a 50gal



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey currently I am slowly setting up a 50 gal planted aquarium (I am all new to planted aquariums not yet sure what I need) so far I have,

50 gal ( 30x18x18 )
Fluval 203
250W Jager
Fluval 2plus power filter
Pengiun 125 Bio-Wheel
Coralife thermometer
Lighting i will prob be putting 3x40 W fluorescent lights (not sure if this is enough) 
Dr. Sochting's Oxydator (not sure if you guys have heard of this or if its good or not)
I will be adding a DIY CO2 (if needed..not sure how many bottles will be needed..very new to the whole DIY CO2 thing)
Substrate i was thinking adding a dusting layer of peat on the bottom with Mulm and possibly SoilMaster Select or a mix of my normal gravel and Eco-Complete on top (since I live in canada and may or may not be able to get SoilMaster Select unless I ship) is this ok or not?
Please help needed  suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Mikee,

Welcome to the planted side.  Your lighting (120W) will suffice if you have good reflectors, otherwise it's marginal. But even without good reflectors you will have numerous plants you can grow with them.

In regards to the filters, I would lose the bio-wheel, especially since you're planning to go the diy route for CO2. It will outgas too much CO2. I know nothing about the 'oxydator', but I have my doubts regarding its usefulness. I would say two diy systems will be required for your 50 gal.

Here's a couple of links you might find useful:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Bert! very helpful  i will lose the penguin 125 bio-wheel and possibly go for 4x40w as for the oxydator i will use it and see if its actually useful or not. The oxydator is a oxygen delivering device that works without electricity or power supply and consists of two parts: an acrylic container and a ceramic beaker. It splits stabilized hydrogen peroxide into water and oxygen providing oxygen for fish and bottom + nitrifying bacteria. I will update once tested

thanks again,

Mike


----------

